# 2,000 words added to the third edition of the Oxford Dictionary of English



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Βάζω την είδηση στο αγγλοελληνικό φόρουμ με τη βλέψη (τον ευσεβή πόθο) να βρούμε πολλές απ' αυτές τις νέες λέξεις και να τους δώσουμε τα ελληνικά τους ταίρια. Το ODE είναι το μονότομο λεξικό της OUP για ενήλικους χρήστες, που γράφτηκε από το μηδέν (διαφέρει σ' αυτό από το μικρότερο Concise) και πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1998 ως New Oxford Dictionary of English. Είναι το ένα από τα δύο αγαπημένα μου μονότομα (το άλλο είναι η Encarta, που χρειάζεται ενημέρωση). Έχω σε έντυπο την πρώτη έκδοση και σε ifinger τη δεύτερη (αλλά δεν με ενθουσιάζει σαν εφαρμογή). Το βιβλίο έχει 24 λιριά στην Αμαζόνα, και πάω να δω τι θα κυκλοφορήσει σε ηλεκτρονικό. Προς το παρόν, από την Daily Telegraph, με ένα λαθάκι (εδώ διορθωμένο) που γέμισε το διαδίκτυο με ανορθόγραφες καταστροφολογίες.


*Vuvuzela enters Oxford Dictionary of English*

The *vuvuzela* has blasted its way into the Oxford Dictionary of English for the first time after becoming the sound of the World Cup.

Along with other new words like _*tweetup*_, *cheeseball* and *turducken*, it is included in the third edition of the dictionary, published today (THURS).

The word *vuvuzela* has only been in common use since the summer when the long horn began to be heard at the World Cup matches in South Africa.

It is one of more than 2,000 new words and phrases included in the dictionary for the first time.

Other newcomers include: *tweetup* (a meeting arranged through Twitter); *cheeseball* (lacking taste or style); and a *turducken* (a roast dish consisting of a chicken inside a duck inside a turkey).

Two of the greatest influences on current language have been the internet and the financial crisis.

*Paywall* (which restricts website access only to subscribers), *microblogging* (posting short entries on a blog), *netbook*, *viral* and *defriend* have all arrived in our language because of the internet.

The financial world has also provided a host of new words including *toxic debt*, *deleveraging* (reducing debt by quickly selling assets), *overleveraged*, *quantitative easing* and *staycation* (a holiday spent in your home country).

Many of these were words that, in the past, were only used by economists and City experts, but which have now crept into normal parlance.

The world of national and global politics has contributed a number of new words and phrases including *exit strategy*, the *fog of war*, a *surge (of troops)*, *overthinking*, catastrophizing (presenting a situation as considerably worse than it actually is) and *soft skills* (personal attributes that let you interact harmoniously with others).

Scientists have provided words connected with the climate. *Carbon capture*, *carbon storage* and *geoengineering* are all ways to help fight global warming.

Other new entries are :

*wardrobe malfunction* : when someone exposes an intimate part of their body after clothing slips;
*chill pill* : a notional pill to make someone calm;
*bromance* : a close but non-sexual relationship between two men;
*LBD* (little black dress). This refers to the simple evening or cocktail dress that, it is claimed, should be part of every womans wardrobe; and
*frenemy* : a person that one is friendly with despite a fundamental dislike.

A spokesman for publishers Oxford University Press said the dictionary, which was first published in 1998, is based on a huge word bank or corpus which is continually being added to.

The spokesman said : The Oxford Dictionary of English was the first dictionary to be fully based on evidence of how language is really used, with words and senses derived from the latest corpus research.

This third edition of the dictionary draws on the Oxford English Corpus to ensure that it remains at the leading edge of language research.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Από τη σχετική σελίδα στo oxforddictionaries.com:

But let’s not start overthinking, or catastrophizing – viewing a situation as much worse than it actually is. Don’t be a buzzkill or fussbudget, or a bunch of sheeple: why not have a night out? Girls, avoid a matchy-matchy look by slipping on an LBD. Those guys are looking good, but maybe it’s just the beer goggles you’re now wearing. Anyway, even if you suffer a wardrobe malfunction after being defriended on the Interweb, ignore the haters and just chillax or take a chill pill!​
Στο πλαίσιο για αναζητήσεις το λεξικό απάντησε σε πολύ δύσκολες ερωτήσεις μου. Και τα φωνητικά σύμβολα είναι πεντακάθαρα. Στους συνδέσμους, λοιπόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Βάζω την είδηση στο αγγλοελληνικό φόρουμ με τη βλέψη (τον ευσεβή πόθο) να βρούμε πολλές απ' αυτές τις νέες λέξεις και να τους δώσουμε τα ελληνικά τους ταίρια. [...]



Στα γρήγορα, μερικές που μας έχουν ήδη απασχολήσει:

*beer goggles = παραμορφωτικοί φακοί, «παρα-ομορφωτικοί φακοί»*
*bromantic comedy = ρομανδρική κομεντί*  (bromance)
*frenemy = εχθροφίλος, άσπονδος φίλος, διπρόσωπος φίλος*
*Η λέξη της χρονιάς * (για τα unfriend, defriend κττ)
*virally = ιότροπα, με τη λογική διάδοσης διαδικτυακού ιού, με την ακατάσχετη μεταδοτικότητα ι*ού (για το viral)


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Επίσης, τα αζευγάρωτα ακόμα catastrophize και soft skills. 
[zbrox] Μήπως ήρθε ο καιρός τους; [/zbrox]


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2010)

Από το χτεσινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, μερικές υποψήφιες λέξεις της χρονιάς από τους συντάκτες του New Oxford Dictionary:
*Another Oxford WOTY* 
Last week, the editors of the _New Oxford American Dictionary_ published their words of the year. This week, it is the turn of their British counterparts. Their shortlist is intriguingly different.

A _*Boris bike*_, for example, is a bicycle in London that’s rentable for short periods of time; the name is an allusion to the extrovert Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, who introduced the scheme. Other shortlisted terms are _*preloading*_ (“the practice of drinking large quantities of alcohol at home before going out socially and then consuming more, usually to save money”); _*showmance*_ (“a romantic relationship that develops between actors during the course of making a film etc., or between participants in a TV show, either real or engineered for the sake of publicity”); _*double-dip*_ (“a recession during which a period of economic decline is followed by a brief period of growth followed by a further period of decline”); and _*upcycling*_ (“the reuse of discarded or waste material in such a way as to create a product of higher quality or value than the original”).

The winner is _*big society*_, a term much used by the current prime minister, David Cameron. Commentators have frequently complained that they don’t know what it means, so I’m delighted to be able to provide Oxford’s tentative definition. They say it is “a political concept whereby a significant amount of responsibility for the running of a society’s services is devolved to local communities and volunteers”. The press release said, “_Big society_ was for us a clear winner because it embraces so much of the year’s political and economic mood. Taken to mean many things, it has begun to take on a life of its own, a sure sign of linguistic success.”​Περισσότερες, εδώ.

Οι επιλογές των συντακτών του New Oxford American Dictionary ήταν διαφορετικές:
In alphabetical order, here are our top ten finalists for the 2010 Word of the Year selection:
*bankster *_noun (informal) _a member of the banking industry perceived as a predator that grows rich at the expense of those suffering in a crumbling economy: _trillions of dollars are flowing to the banksters in the form of near-zero interest loans. _
[origin — 1930s: blend of _banker_ and _gangster_]

*crowdsourcing* _noun_ the practice whereby an organization enlists a variety of freelancers, paid or unpaid, to work on a specific task or problem: _Kodak used social media crowdsourcing to engage its customers in their naming contest. _
[origin — early 21st cent.: on the pattern of _outsourcing_]

*double-dip *_adjective _denoting or relating to a recession during which a period of economic decline is followed by a brief period of growth, followed by a further period of decline: _higher food and energy prices could increase the risk of a double-dip recession._

*gleek *_noun (informal) _a fan of the television series _Glee_.
[origin — early 21st cent.: blend of _Glee _and _geek_]

*nom nom *_(informal) exclamation_ an expression of delight when eating.
_pl. noun_ (*nom noms*) delicious food.
_verb_ (*nom-nom*) eat delicious food with obvious enjoyment.
_adjective_ (*nom-nommy*) descriptive of delicious food.
[origin — imitative; popularized by the noises made by the character Cookie Monster on _Sesame Street_ (usually as “Om nom nom nom”)]

*retweet *_verb _(on the social networking service Twitter) repost or forward (a message posted by another user): _people love to retweet job ads._
_noun_ a reposted or forwarded message on Twitter.

*Tea Party* a US political party that emerged from a movement of conservatives protesting the federal government in 2009.
[origin — allusion to the Boston Tea Party of 1773]

*top kill *_noun _a procedure designed to seal a leaking oil well, whereby large amounts of a material heavier than the oil—e.g., mud—are pumped into the affected well.

*vuvuzela* _noun _(also called *vuvu*) a long horn blown by fans at soccer matches.
[origin — South African, perhaps from Zulu]

*webisode *_noun_ *1. *an original episode derived from a television series, made for online viewing. *2. *an online video that presents an original short film or promotes a product, movie, or television series.
[origin — 1990s: blend of _Web _and _episode_]
​Η λέξη της χρονιάς γι' αυτούς πάντως, ήταν το πολυσυζητημένο στις ΗΠΑ _*refudiate*_ (περισσότερα εδώ).

Καλά, τη βουβουζέλα την έχουμε (τώρα και βουβού, σαν τη φουφού, μέχρι και το ξεβουβουζελωτήρι κουβεντιάσαμε (κι από τη βουβού φτιάχνουμε κι επίσημο: αποβουβωτής. Το nom-nom το 'χουμε ήδη (_μιαμ μιαμ_, αλλά άντε να φτιάξεις παράγωγα· το ρήμα μιαμιαμίζω; ), αλλά τα υπόλοιπα;


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2010)

Οι εγγλέζοι καταλήγουν, αν κατάλαβα καλά, στο big society.
Οι αμερικανοί θα καταλήξουν σε μία ή θα μείνουν με τις δέκα; Πέρυσι είχαν διαλέξει το unfriend. 

(Κάπου διάβασα ότι είχε ανακηρυχθεί λέξη της χρονιάς το refudiate [repudiate+refute] της Πέιλιν, σαν το μηδέν εις το πηλίκιο το δικό μας. Μάλλον πλάκα έκαναν, ευτυχώς).


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2010)

Δυστυχώς όχι. 
Το πρόσθεσα εκ των υστέρων με edit, όταν είδα ότι ξέχασα να το βάλω εξαρχής.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2010)

Τι αναρωτιέσαι αν τα έχουμε; Ανοίγουμε και χωριστά νήματα άμα λάχει. Ένα την ημέρα, όχι όλα μαζί και γκώσουμε. 

Εμένα με προβληματίζουν τα _web_- δίπλα στα _e_- και τα _cyber_-. Έχουμε κι εμείς τα _ιστο-_ και τα _κυβερνο-_ εκεί που τα έχουμε, κάποτε θα κάτσει και το _ηλε-_, πού θα πάει. Αλλά πρέπει να τα εναλλάσσουμε. Πώς να πεις το _webisode_ ή to _webinar_; Με το _ιστο-_ βγαίνουν σαχλαμάρες. Το πρώτο δεν το συζητώ, το δεύτερο _ιστονάριο_; Να κοιτάξουμε το _ηλεσεμινάριο_; Ή να μάθουμε να ζούμε με τον υψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά; Διαδικτυακό σεμινάριο, διαδικτυακό επεισόδιο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2010)

Αν βάζαμε ιστοσεμινάριο αντί για ιστονάριο; Λιγότερο μπλαμπλα από το διαδικτυακό σεμινάριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2010)

Τι το φοβερά προβληματικό έχουν το _ιστεπεισόδιο_ και το _ιστοσεμινάριο_ πέρα από τον υψηλότερο δείκτη μπλαμπλά;

Edit: Με πρόλαβε ο σαραντ κατά το 50%... :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2010)

Επαναλαμβάνομαι... Φταίει που έχω πάρει από φόβο το _ιστο-_, φοβάμαι ότι όλο και θα ξεπεταχτεί κανένα _ιστιο_- μπροστά μου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2010)

daeman said:


> ...τα υπόλοιπα;


Για το _upcycling_ βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3001.


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 29, 2010)

*paywall* – το/ο *φραγκότοιχος *(κατά το φραγκοφονιάς ) 
*microblogging *- *μικρομπλογκιά *ή *μικρολογιά*
*defriend *– *αποφιλίωση*/*αποφιλιώνομαι *(κατά τα συμφιλίωση/συμφιλιώνομαι)
-----
*chill pill *– ε, εμείς πάει καιρός που έχουμε το *αρντάν* 
*viral *– υπάρχει ήδη το *ιικός *

+1 στα ιστεπεισόδιο και ιστοσεμινάριο που τα θεωρώ αυτονόητες και φυσικές επιλογές.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 29, 2010)

> Τι αναρωτιέσαι αν τα έχουμε; Ανοίγουμε και χωριστά νήματα άμα λάχει. Ένα την ημέρα, όχι όλα μαζί και γκώσουμε.



Ναι! Ναι! Ναι! Πλιιιιιιιζζζζζζ! Θα ανυπομονώ κάθε μέρα... 

Όσο για το microblogging μήπως μικρο-ιστολόγηση;


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 2, 2010)

και πάλι για το *microblogging *

μιας κι ένα μεγάλο κατεβατό τα λέμε _σεντόνι_, μήπως εδώ... *μαξιλαροθήκη*;


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2010)

Αυτό το geoengineering που πέφτει πάνω στο geomechanics με προβληματίζει. Mechanical engineer = μηχανολόγος μηχανικός. Αλλά τι να πεις; geomechanics = γεωμηχανολογία; Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας! Οι περισσότεροι στο δίχτυο το κάνουν γεωμηχανική, ένας το λέει πλανητική μηχανική. Σημειώστε επίσης την επισήμανση της Ουικιπήντιας στο άρθρο της πάνω-πάνω:
Geoengineering _Not to be confused with Geotechnical engineering or Geological and geophysical engineering._


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

Μια και δεν έχει πιάσει η _(εμ)βιομηχανίκευση_, δεν θεωρείς λογικό να σκεφτούμε τη _γεωμηχανίκευση_, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2010)

Δεν το 'χα δει, γιατί έκανα χαζή αναζήτηση (geoengineering και μόνο). Μολονότι ευφυές, δεν έχει πιάσει, όπως λες. Οπότε, τι να σου πω; αν είναι να το λέμε μεταξύ μας...Βασικά, αφού mechanic και engineer είναι μηχανικοί και οι δύο, και όχι ο δεύτερος μηχανικευτής, τι ψάχνω... Οπότε παραμένει το πρόβλημα άλυτο, και ουαί σ' αυτόν/ήν που θα πέσει πάνω του.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

*OMG! Oxford English Dictionary grows a heart: Graphic symbol for love (and that exclamation) are added as WORDS*





Daily Mail 24/3/2011

It is a decision likely to break the hearts of traditionalists.

Once the sole preserve of tacky tourist T-shirts, the heart symbol – as in I ‘heart’ New York – has become the first graphical entry in the Oxford English Dictionary in its 127-year history.

The entry is one of several controversial phrases among 45,436 new definitions in the latest online edition of the OED.

Others include the text message abbreviation OMG, meaning ‘oh my God’, ‘Wags’, for footballers’ wives and girlfriends, and ‘singledom’, to reflect the growing number of single people.

Record levels of obesity have led to the inclusion of ‘muffin top’, meaning ‘a roll of flesh which hangs visibly over a person’s tight-fitting waistband’.

Graeme Diamond, of the OED, said: ‘While symbols do become spelt-out words relatively frequently, it is usually only with a mundane meaning as the name of the symbol – ‘star’ for *, ‘hash’ for #, and so on. It’s very unusual for it to happen in such an evocative and tangential way.

‘In English since the late 12th century, the heart has been thought of as the seat of love and affection.’

The OED, widely regarded as the accepted authority on the English language, contains the meaning, history, and pronunciation of 600,000 words – past and present – from across the English-speaking world.

The resource has been undergoing a painstaking updating process since 1989, when the Second Edition was published.

Other new entries added today include 'tinfoil hat' – a reference to a type of headwear believed by some to protect the wearer from mind control or surveillance – and 'scrunchy', an adjective describing a wrinkled appearance.

Most of the new entries are under the letter 'R' - and revising and adding words starting with this letter alone has taken three years.

OTHER NEWLY ADDED WORDS AND PHRASES

Dotbomb - An Internet company which has become bankrupt or ceased to operate; a failed or unsuccessful dotcom

OMG - Expressing astonishment, excitement, embarrassment, etc.: ‘oh my God!’

Muffin top - A roll of flesh which hangs visibly over a person's (esp. a woman's) tight-fitting waistband

Ego-surfing - The practice of searching on the Internet for mentions of one's own name or the name of one's business, website, etc.

Banh mi - In Vietnamese cuisine: a sandwich comprising a baguette (traditionally baked using a combination of rice and wheat flour) split lengthwise and filled with a variety of ingredients, typically including pâté and/or grilled meat, pickled vegetables, sliced chilli or chilli sauce, and fresh coriander


The origins of the OED began in 1857 when the Philological Society of London called for a new English dictionary.

The project proceeded slowly after the Society's first grand statement of purpose. Eventually, in 1879, the Society made an agreement with the Oxford University Press and James A. H. Murray to begin work on a New English Dictionary (as the Oxford English Dictionary was then known).

The reference work, comprising of 10 volumes, was then published in 1884.

Today, the dictionary is still in the process of its first major revision, with existing entries being revised and new words being added every three months.​

Επίσης:

Στην... Οξφόρδη η αργκό του Ίντερνετ (Τα Νέα)

και

*Make, put, run* A regular quarterly update to the OED came out on Thursday, which brings the revision to the end of the letter R. One entry has again broken the record for the largest. In the Second Edition of 1989, *set* was the largest, requiring 60,000 words to describe 430 senses. As entries began to be revised for the Third Edition, the longest entry progressively became that for *make* in 2000 and then *put* in 2007. Now *run* has easily taken the title, with the verb by itself containing 645 senses and the whole entry running to some 124,000 words. There’s no doubt that when the OED’s lexicographers again conquer the mountain of _set_ that that entry will again be the largest.
Από το πιο πρόσφατο ηλεδελτίο του Μάικλ Κουίνιον​


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 29, 2011)

Άραγε το dotbomb να το κάνουμε τελεία-κανόνι ή τελεία-ρολά;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2013)

Κι άλλες νέες λέξεις: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/28/new-words-dictionary_n_3829770.html.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Να πιάσουμε δουλειά. Το κείμενο στις σελίδες των εκδόσεων Οξφόρδης:

http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2013/08/new-words-august-2013/

Και οι λέξεις: 

apols
A/W
babymoon
balayage
bitcoin
blondie
buzzworthy
BYOD
cake pop
chandelier earring
child's pose
click and collect
dappy
derp
digital detox
double denim
emoji
fauxhawk
FIL
flatform
FOMO
food baby
geek chic
girl crush
grats
guac
hackerspace
Internet of things
jorts
LDR
me time
michelada
MOOC
Nordic noir
omnishambles
pear cider
phablet
pixie cut
selfie
space tourism
squee
srsly
street food
TL;DR
trolley dash
twerk
unlike


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Μερικά από αυτά στη Λεξιλογία, ως τώρα:

Bitcoin (BTC) = μπιτκόιν
omnishambles = πανωλεθρία
pixie haircut = κούρεμα ξωτικού ((επιμελώς ατημέλητο) αγορίστικο κούρεμα)


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Σιγουράκι:

*Nordic noir* = σκανδιναβικό νουάρ

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/Nordic-noir?q=Nordic+noir
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_noir
https://www.google.com/search?q="σκανδιναβικό+νουάρ"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Θυμήθηκα ότι στη Λέξι εμφανίζεται και άλλη λέξη του καταλόγου:







Yes, srsly... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Κι άλλο σιγουράκι: space tourism = διαστημικός τουρισμός


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

*digital detox* = ψηφιακή αποτοξίνωση

*digital detox*
_noun informal_
a period of time during which a person refrains from using electronic devices such as smartphones or computers, regarded as an opportunity to reduce stress or focus on social interaction in the physical world: _break free of your devices and go on a digital detox_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Από την άλλη, για το _selfie_ δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμη όρος:

«Αν και ο πάπας ενδώσει στην μόδα των λεγόμενων «Selfie» φωτογραφιών, με την βοήθεια μόνον ενός κινητού, εμείς χαθήκαμε, δεν έχουμε πια λόγο επαγγελματικής ύπαρξης», σχολιάζει, στο μεταξύ, ο Ρίνο Μπαριλλάρι, ένας από τους γνωστότερους ιταλούς φωτογράφους «παπαράτσι», με σειρά μεγάλων επιτυχιών, από την εποχή της «γλυκιάς ζωής» της Ρώμης. (_Καθημερινή_, σήμερα)

H φωτό, από εδώ:







mod's note: Tο _selfie _σε νέο νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2013)

Ορισμένες από τη λίστα δε μου φαίνεται καν ότι χρειάζονται δικό τους λήμμα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι κατανοητός ο διαστημικός τουρισμός σε κάποιον που αναζητεί τις λέξεις _τουρισμός_ και _διαστημικός_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μερικές μού φαίνονται ύπουλα εφήμερες, σε βαθμό που ίσως σε 5 χρόνια κανείς να μην τις θυμάται. Μιλάω για αυτές που έχουν να κάνουν με τα ιντερνετικά πράγματα και δη με τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2013)

twerking: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13954-twerking


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2018)

Τα 'λεγα γω...

But while other dictionary publishers leapt on corpus linguistics, OED editors stuck to what they knew, resisting computerisation and relying on quotation slips and researchers in university libraries. In the 1970s and 80s there was little thought of overhauling this grandest of historical dictionaries, let alone keeping it up to date: it was as much as anyone could do to plug the original holes. When the OED’s second edition was published in March 1989 – 20 volumes, containing 291,500 entries and 2.4m quotations – there were complaints that this wasn’t really a new edition at all, just a nicely typeset amalgam of the old ones. The entry for “computer” defined it as “a calculating-machine; esp an automatic electronic device for performing mathematical or logical operations”. It was illustrated by a quotation from a 1897 journal.

Inside the OED: can the world’s biggest dictionary survive the internet? 
(Andrew Dickson / The Guardian)


----------

